
Ask HN: How can a 16 year-old programmer make money writing code? - pryan
Being so young there is absolutely no sane person that'd hire me for any freelance work.<p>So I'm wondering if there are any other ways I could make money writing code?
======
lutusp
My advice is to be patient and continue your education. You need to realize if
you learn enough about the world around you, people will beat a path to your
door.

The first phase in programming is learning _how_ to code. The second phase is
learning _why_. Once you get to the second phase, people will ask you to help
them.

Many years ago, I bought an early personal computer. I quickly realized what
it lacked, and I wrote it, primarily because I needed it for my own work.
Pretty soon the manufacturer heard what I had done and asked to see it. Over
the next five years I made six million dollars.

I tell you this just so you know it's possible -- but you need to be able to
figure out what's missing, what people need. Being able to code, by itself,
doesn't assure success. You need to know _why_ to code.

[http://www.atariarchives.org/deli/cottage_computer_programmi...](http://www.atariarchives.org/deli/cottage_computer_programming.php)

~~~
aashaykumar92
Thanks for the inspirational comment and for the amazing article/story!

------
redegg
Why do you think it's necessary to reveal your age to those who hire you? Have
a good portfolio and you're set.

The web provides you varying levels of anonymity; take advantage of it.

I made thousands of dollars before your age monetizing my Facebook apps with
ads. Perhaps you should investigate doing stuff that doesn't rely on others
who frankly care more about your age than your competence.

~~~
bendmorris
Some contracts aren't enforceable against minors. Do minors not need to
disclose their age when entering into a contract? It seems like this should be
a requirement.

~~~
crynix
I'd recommend that OP have a solid portfolio and get a potential client
interested, and then only reveal their age when entering into a contract or
doing something where it matters.

------
peder541
There's already been great advice about continuing your education and putting
together a portfolio, so I'm going to address your question from a different
angle.

Problem solving is a big part of programming, and it's a skill that can be
used outside of writing code. Do you actually need money to get those things
you want? Or can you think of a creative solution that costs less or nothing?
Note, I'm not advising you do something illegal that could get you in serious
trouble. I'm just reminding you that hacking doesn't always involve a
computer.

Perhaps you'll realize that money isn't your main goal, and you really just
want to work on more projects. In that case, there are plenty of open source
projects you could try.

------
dishank
I am 17, and I have found that a lot of people don't really care if you can
prove you know what you are doing. Whenever i'm talking to big people, I act
as if I am 24. They usually ask your age at some point, I usually just say "It
doesn't matter". If they pressure, then I give in and tell them, usually
leading them to be more impressed than anything else. Just prove you are the
right man for the job.

------
demillir
I disagree that no one would hire you. If you have a decent portfolio and your
rates are comparatively low, then you might pick up lots of work from
Craigslist or other job boards.

Especially if you program HTML/CSS/JS. There is lots of project work out there
that doesn't need big corporate guns.

------
speedyapoc
> Being so young there is absolutely no sane person that'd hire me for any
> freelance work.

I'm 17. I've been freelancing for 2 years and have made a serious living. Best
advice is to start small and build a portfolio. Age isn't a factor if you can
prove that you're a capable individual.

------
scottbartell
If you want to get work you need to have more than just a skill set, you need
to learn how to sell yourself. If you're able to prove that you know what
you're doing and that you can provide serious value, someone will hire you.

------
devonbarrett
I'm 17 at the moment - been freelancing and doing paid work since I was 12.
The way I see it is, people who discredit you because of your age are not the
people you want to work for anyway. Stick to it and you will get there.

------
mikecane
>>>Bill Gates and Paul Allen were high school students at Lakeside School in
Seattle. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traf-O-Data>

------
heyfouad
Hey there, I'm Fouad and I started freelance work when I was ~14 - 17 now.
Send me a quick blurb about what you can/want to do at holla [ at ] fouad.co
and I'd love to share some tips.

------
deconq
You could sell products instead of services, such as mobile apps or website
plugins.

Or, there may be others your age that want websites or software. Start with
people you know.

------
projuce
What type of coding are you comfortable with? If you can get in with a good
team then you should be fine. Shoot me an email (check my profile)

------
1871
What's your skill set? And do you have a link to some stuff you've made? I
might have some work for you.

------
crynix
It's all about networking. Take advantage of any connections you have. Meet as
many people as you can.

------
xauronx
If you're comfortable with PHP I'll give you some contracting work today.

~~~
RDDavies
I'm interested.

------
iends
At I got an internship at a Fortune 500, so it's possible.

------
p3drosola
You can sell plugins and themes in markets.

------
toutouastro
you can join a startup.I am 17 and I did :D !

------
fakeer
Good you are this young. You have one thing others(older than you) don't have,
a lot more time - as in actual time, number of days.

>> _continue your education_ @lutusp said it

Yes, indeed. And just in case the tempting 'rebellion' thought of I-droped-
out-of-school/college-to-build-this-build-that kicks in, just weigh what you
might be losing. You might be losing those life-long friends, pranks, drunken
brawls, night-outs, heartbreaks and falling in love all over again &c &c.

Now, for some people this is less important. Just think about it and then take
a decision.

Your post doesn't mention leaving school but seeing you are so much aware at
this tender age and restless I thought I will chip in with my unsolicited
advice.

Here are few things you can do to make money:

* Write some apps and put it on app stores - I think Google Android is a good place to start. There are lots of iOS apps that are not even available on Android. Hordes of quality apps can be written for Android(yes, paid ones).

>> _no sane person that'd hire me for any freelance work_

* contribute to open source - it will help you to build up credibility. It's not about you being young - it's about out of those 1^billion trillion coders out there, that sane person doesn't know if you are a real deal and most probably he doesn't have time to figure you out.

* Try freelancing portals and in the meantime do the above mentioned ^

* Keep having fun - do all this in spare time :-)

